# pellet or powder lime????



## RICHMAN5986 (Mar 12, 2010)

So im looking at he pros and cons to the both of them and which one everbody else thinks is better,let me know guys??


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 12, 2010)

win280 said:


> Depends on what results you are needing and how fast?
> powder/cost more. quicker to raise ph,quicker to desolve.
> pelletized cost less/slower to raise ph/last longer in ground.
> Not to mention the application process.



Around here it is the reverse, powder lime is cheaper.  

Powder lime will act faster, but it is harder to distribute, A cyclone spreader  can't handle it unless the lime is bone dry, and there is no humidity in the air.  We mix it with fertilizer to make if flow, and that works pretty good.

Pelletized lime flows easily and uniformly.  It is intended to go through cyclone or drop spreaders.  It is coated with clay, and that clay has to dissolve before the lime begins to work.

If you are pricing make sure you figure out the per lb. weight, as they come in different size bags.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 12, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Around here it is the reverse, powder lime is cheaper.
> 
> Powder lime will act faster, but it is harder to distribute, A cyclone spreader  can't handle it unless the lime is bone dry, and there is no humidity in the air.  We mix it with fertilizer to make if flow, and that works pretty good.
> 
> ...




This is true for my area too. Don't see how powder cost more anywhere? Depending on the area you are planting, rent you a spreader and spread out a few tons. You will be in good shape then.


----------



## hunter_58 (Mar 12, 2010)

palletized lime is a finely ground lime with a binder added.  spread and let sit over night where moisture can break down the binder then plow it in your ground, maybe a few times, the better it is mixed the faster it will work.


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Pelletized is my preference ,spreads easier on our size plots.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 14, 2010)

pellitized lime works faster than plain dolimite! I carry two diffrent kinds of lpellitized lime, one takes bout three weeks to work the other takes bout a week.


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 15, 2010)

*How many acres do you have to lime?*

How many tons do you have to put down?  Can a spreader truck get in there to spread it for you?  Or will you only need one ton to do everything you have?

Finely ground limestone, (which pelletized lime falls into) because of the small particile size, will react with the soil faster than a larger particle.  A small chunk will work quicker than a large chunk, but a larger chunk will continue to work for a longer period of time.  In August of 2008, we put down 2 tons to the acre on our plots of AG lime and by Feb 2009, the ph moved up to 6.0.  I retested them Feb 2010 and the ph moved up to 6.5.  I'll retest next year and I will expect it to either improve slightly or at least hold it's own.   At that point, we may start to see a decline in ph, but I'll be able to maintain the ph, on an annual basis, using a much smaller quantitiy.

Pelletized lime is much easier to use and handle, especially if you only have a little to put down, but it, for me, was more expensive.  Pelletized lime, might be ruffly $200/ton.   AG lime delivered & spread might be ruffly $45/ton.   Ag lime picked up and you spread yourself, might be $25/ton ....... but you will need to be sure you have the right equipment to effectively spread it.


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 15, 2010)

*and for the most part ......*

lime is lime is lime is lime ...... so to affect the ph of your soil, it probably doesn't matter which one you use, it just depends on whether you have the capability of spreading the AG lime


----------



## win280 (Mar 15, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Around here it is the reverse, powder lime is cheaper.
> 
> Powder lime will act faster, but it is harder to distribute, A cyclone spreader  can't handle it unless the lime is bone dry, and there is no humidity in the air.  We mix it with fertilizer to make if flow, and that works pretty good.
> 
> ...



Uuuuugggggghhhhhh.I had a brain freeze. You are correct. Sorry for any misinformation that i stated earlier in the thread..


----------



## stev (Mar 15, 2010)

pellets are best for my situtation.Slow release


----------



## whitworth (Mar 15, 2010)

*Son, if you used powdered lime*

in windy conditions, you'll never ask that question again.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 15, 2010)

It also depends on how you plan to apply it.....if your planning on using a cone spreader of some kind....your not gonna do anything but cuss like crazy! That is if you use the regular dolimite lime. Its gonna pack up like a sand castle. If you use the pellet you'll be okay. MIght wanna think about that too!


----------



## little rascal (Mar 16, 2010)

*Lime*

at Home Repo today was 2.98 for pulverized and 3.98 for pelletized in my area. I opted for pelletized for the lawn, and pulverized for the pond. Last time I tried to spread the pulverized on the yard, I looked like a snowman using a pushmower on a snow-scape!!!


----------

